# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Bike-Treffs >  07.06. Afritz

## pagey

noch jemand da ? werd wohl samstag nach afritz fahren zum trainieren fürs rennen und am sonntag dann aufn schöckel (ev. fotos schiessen mit meister tom)

in afritz is eh glei a gschmeidiger campingplatz fürd nacht oder ?? i war da noch nie !

st'ip is a dabei falls er ned worldcup fährt !

----------


## freakazoid

vielleicht wenn mi meister stíp mitnehmen kann und mei hitec hält würd i mas gerne anschaun

----------


## BoB

auf welcher strecke is denn das rennen jetzt?

übernachten entweder auf dem liftparkplatz (schotter mit lauschigem bächlein   )
oder am campingplatz am afritzer see. ca. 2km nach dem lift links rein. is eh angschrieben.

----------


## pagey

camping am see  da sag ich ned nein...purer luxus !

rennen soll im funpark stattfinden !

----------


## jevgeny

wann hast vor rauszufahren? uhrzeitmässig?

----------


## Tom

Also folgendes ,fahre mit Christian und ein paar anderen Leuten am Samstag Abend nach Afritz und am Montag früh dann auf den Schöckl (Termine können nicht mehr verlegt werden) .
Wer Lust hast mitzufahren und Fotografiert werden will (bin für das MTB -Rider Mag dort) ist herzlich eingeladen .

----------


## pagey

wenns wetter passt vielleicht scho freitag abend, wenn das echt so ein gschmeidiger campingplatz sein soll....oder samstag früh zw. 8-9 schätz ich...dann dort pennen und nöxten tag in der früh zum schöckel !

----------


## jevgeny

cool
sonntag würd mich scho eher reizen als sa. 
@eisbär  is dei radl scho fit?

----------


## pagey

pff..olawei muass ma sie noch de oiden knacker richten 

gut dann planänderung.....sonntag afritz und montag schöckl , tom-fotos lass i mir ned entgehen !

----------


## jevgeny

is ja eh voll egal
wannst rausfahrst

----------


## chilifresser

schatzi wenn das so is dann könn ma ja am satstag irgendwas anderes machen hmmm grillen chilen schwimmen geburtstag nach feirrn :Smile:  oder vorher nach afritz und die andern kommen anch! :Smile: ?

----------


## pagey

ja schau ma mal....wir können ja trotzdem früher rausfahren nur....

an alle afritz kenner : wird die strecken langweilig wenn ma ganze 2 tage dort bleibt ?

grex wie meinst des mit egal ?

----------


## chilifresser

ja egal wir müßen eh net vorher rausfahrn nur halt schwimmen gehn oder so aber dees mach ma uns noch aus!

----------


## jevgeny

mo is eh auch frei, also is egal ob du fr. oder sa. rausfahrstund so wie ich mich erinnern kann is die strecke nach nem tag fad

----------


## Tom

Pedda Pedda und Co. kommen auch ,denk es wird e a lustige Truppe werden .

----------


## pagey

ok ich werd das wetter abwarten...schwimmen tun ma dann glei am afritz see

----------


## theear

eines sollte man leidern icht vergessen und das ist der pfingstverkehr!und der is auf der tauernautobahn sicher mörderrisch!!!aber afritz wäre wirklich eine idee für sonntag!mal überlegen

----------


## pagey

wenn i samstag früh raus fahr dann hab ich bis sonntag früh zeit dort anzukommen...des sollt sich auch im pfingstverkehr ausgehen 

der 206er konvoi is ned zu unterschätzen

----------


## Tom

Hey Urwaschl pack dei Weibi und dei Bike zsamm und komm runter !!!

----------


## theear

ja werd mal reden mit ihr   

mal schauen was sich tut

----------


## niZo

hab zwar noch immer husten und a bissi halsweh aber ich denk bis zum WE sollt ich wieder ganz fit sein und afritz am sonntag reizt mich schon! also mal schaun.
mfg

----------


## BoB

uiiiii....husten und a bissi halsweh....oag. hast auch überhöhte temperatur???

----------


## pagey



----------


## Tobias

oiso...da st´ip wird (genauso wia i) sicher ned Worldcup foahrn, weilma koane UCI-Punkte ham  
Afritz is eh scho (fast) ausgemacht...bin auf jeden Fall motiviert - wor nämli heid in Hinterglemm - wie immer sehr geil!

@Niko: hält der Steuersatz?

----------


## pagey

passt, mir is nur recht wona kane punkte hot  na dann sama jo scho a ganze menge leut...gfrei mi scho und bin ah motiviert bis in die haarspitzen

----------


## niZo

jo haltet!

----------


## eAsY

Des wird supi, i kum a am sonntag und nimm nu a poa leitl mit....

----------


## BoB

oida, vielleicht fahr ich auch am wochenend nach afritz.....

----------


## Tobias

gehts scheißen! ihr soits olle dahoam bleiben! wenn mi i wegen eich beim Lift anstellen muas

----------


## UiUiUiUi

wo is afritz?lohnt es sich da a wochenende zu verbringen?

----------


## Tobias

Afritz is in Kärnten, a poar Kilometer nördlich vo Villach...
najo...der ultimative Wahnsinn is de Strecke ned...is ganz lustig...außerdem hoasts trainiern fias erste Cup-Rennen!

----------


## UiUiUiUi

hehe des rennen dort is unwichtig!falls ich mir Zeit nehmen kann fahr ich an dem Wochenende wohl die DM.

----------


## eAsY

Naja unwichtig, für germanen vielleicht!? Auf jeden Fall macht die Strecke in Afritz mehr Spass als Bischofsmais....PUNKT!!!

----------


## UiUiUiUi

über die strecke hab ich doch garnix gsagt, die kenn ich einfach nicht.
das bischofsmais net die tollste strecke ist wissen eh alle...
i gebs ungern zu aber i bin a südschwede zumindest a halber und ich lebe da.

ich hab mir einfach vorgenommen, dieses jahr endlich ein paar strecken anzuschauen wo ich noch net hinkommen bin.

aber wahrscheinlich fahr ich diese We eh nach Todtnau
weiss noch net sicher

----------


## BoB

> gehts scheißen! ihr soits olle dahoam bleiben! wenn mi i wegen eich beim Lift anstellen muas


no so a mödung und i steck da an regenschirm in hintern und spann ihn auf

----------


## georg

@pagey: Strecke ist nicht anspruchsvoll, aber lustig zum Fahren. Lift ist ein 1er Sessellift und langsam, aber die Liftleuterln hängen die Radln drauf.

Strecke: Es gibt ein paar Hügerln zum Springen, ein kleines Waldstück für die Technik, alles eher einfach (ich kann alles ungschaut fahren), aber nicht fad. Ich mag Afritz sehr, ist nur leider weit weg von Wean...

----------


## noox

wann warst du das letzte mal in Afritz? Die haben anscheinend wieder mal umgebaut.

----------


## georg

OOoops.. letztes Jahr. Wieso, was wurde wie und wann umgebaut? ich weiß von nix!

*Mir sagt ja nie jemad was !*

----------


## noox

Das habe ich am 15.4.2003 vom Tourismusverband dort bekommen. Die wolle auch ihre Strecke auf dh-rangers.com vorstellen - falls das jemals was wird:

Wir werden heuer unsere Strecke noch mit  Varianten erweitern.
Über die Inhalte einer eigenen Seite werden wir uns demnächst
Gedanken machen. Es wird ein neuer Folder aufgelegt und an diesen
sollte auch die Web Site so gut wie möglich angepasst werden.

Die aktuellen Daten fürs erste:

Öffnungszeiten:

2003:
11.,18. und 25. Mai
29. Mai bis 01. Juni: 10:00-17:00 Uhr (nur Rodelbahn u. Downhill)
ab 07. Juni: 9:30-17:00 Uhr
Juli/August: 9:30-18:00 Uhr
September: 09:30-17:00 Uhr

Im Text noch ergänzen:

Neue Streckenabschnitte und Varianten im Ausbau!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Christine Lastin

----------


## pagey

danke für die infos...werd samstags früh fahren und mal einen tag an einem see chillen, sonntag dann fleissig afritz-fahren und montags zum schöckl !

----------


## FLo33

ich war vor 1 1/2 und vor 2 1/2 wochen unten, geändert hat sich nüsse! strecke is ok für anfänger, für a bissl schnellere einfach nur fad...
des anliegerfahren und treten kann ich woanders auch lernen.

i finds ewig schad um die "rennstrecke", war eindeutig eine der lustigsten in aut.


eigentlich sollt die Fahrergewerkschaft zum Streik aufrufen, is eh grad so "in"!!!!!!!!!!!!!

das argument vom rennveranstalter is des beste: "profitsteigerung des rennwochenendes, darum kein errichten einer strecke nur fürs rennen"    

was ich davon halte sag ich jetzt besser einmal nicht...

der andere scheiss is halt des, dass ma eh scho auf knien zu den veranstaltern rutschen müssen und 10000 dankseigottdemveranstalter ausstossen müssen, dass überhaupt rennen gibt. kritik is da net so leicht anzubringen...

bitte um andere meinungen, danke!

----------


## pagey

i kann ja selber nix sagen weil ich noch ned dort war, hab aber auch shco von leuten ghört die sich freuen dass des rennen im funpark is weil die strecke so spass machen soll....da gehen anscheinend die meinung en bissl auseinander...

nur treten und anlieger fahren is eigentlich scho a weng fad auf dauer !

----------


## noox

scheinbar verstehen Streckenbauer und Fahrerer jeweils etwas anderes unter "Varianten"

----------


## Martix

oiso i hobs eh scho erwähnt im icq, i find die strecke a ziemlich fad! sicher, durch rennen und so is interessant, aber extra hinfahren tät ich net. die war mim hardtail echt ka herausforderung letztes jahr (trotz regen)!

----------


## Tobias

jojo...des mim Rennen im Funpark is ein riesen Haufen Scheiße...
a Rennen auf der Strecke zu fahren is eigentlich nimma zeitgemäß - oba wos solls...do muas ma durch...miassma uns hoid so a bissi a Gaudi mochn

----------


## el panecillo

do gibts nur a lösung: veranstalter = fahrer = streckenbauer

----------


## pagey

naja schau ma moi...nur weils ka herausforderung is kans ja trotzdem spassig sein denk ich....geisskopf is ja a ganz lustig und bei weitem ka herausforderung !

----------


## BoB

also ich finds nicht so schlimm und eine richtige fahrerische herausforderung war die alte rennstrecke auch nicht, nur der obere teil im wald war geil  

außerdem muss man jetzt nichtmehr eine stunde mit dem lift rauffahren....und wem die funparkstrecke zu leicht ist gibts ein mittel dagegen:
einfach schneller fahren

----------


## FLo33

danke, danke, danke...

----------


## theear

also so wies ausschaut
sind da noox, danger, ingo und ich ab samstag abend in afritz!

also haltet uns ein platzerlfrei *g*

samstag werden wir vorher saalbach fahren wenn wer lust hat

----------


## pagey

lust schon liegt nur leider ned am weg 

feine sache, dann sama ja scho a ganze menge leut wenn die rangers a kuman plus ich&chili, stöve, tobias, tom , christian, eAsy und co., jevgeny, nizo (?), bob (?), usw..

gfrei mi scho

----------


## Tom

He He is jo super geil de Ranger Boys kummen auch nach Afritz !!

----------


## theear

hahahah
des wird sicher geil!

und auserdem will ich mehr fotos von mir

----------


## FLo33

Regina, Rol und i san a unten...

----------


## pagey

na prack !  host scho a kettenführung ?

----------


## babi

i bin ned dabei  
aber wird auch niemanden auffallen wenn  
die chili gscheit für mich mit gas gibt

----------


## FLo33

najo... mei eigenbau-spezial-patent!! 

oba i bin eh ohne ketten a vü z´schn..ähh langsam    

am samstag trainier ma übrigens in parschlug...

----------


## chilifresser

schade schatzal aber i werd für dich gas geben da brauchst da keien sorgen machen! :Smile:

----------


## BoB

der georg weiß noch nicht ob er fährt. wenn er nicht fährt bräucht ich und mein klumpat von wien aus eine mitfahrgelegenheit  
am besten nur 2 tage also sa/so oder so/mo 
fahrtkosten werden natürlich erstattet.

----------


## flo

Die Strecke is ganz witzig, aber wie der jev schon gsagt hat nicht wirklich ein problem. i bins a mit hardtail, gfahrn, wie ich im nachhinein bemerkt hab mit sehr lockerer hinterbremse und sehr sehr lockeren speichen .... das mit den streckenvarianten schreibens schon seit jahren. ich hab auch keine gesehen, wie ich dort war. das war allerdings 2001. 

witzige anekdote am rande:
liftmaxl bei der mittelstation (für die sommerrodelbahn), ca. 15.30 Uhr:
"Guten Morgen"

ich "Morgen???"

"najo, bist da erschte heit"

also richtig viel los dürft ja nicht grad sein.


wenn wem fad wird, soll a einfach zum ossiacher see fahrn, is net weit weg von dort.

----------


## Tom

Du krasser Bob Mann du !  
Wie (Christian und ich) fahren am Samstag Abend nach Afritz und Montag früh auf den Schöckl .
Weiß zwar noch nicht genau wie die Platzbelegung aussieht aber denk doch das ma Platz im Bus haben für noch einen .

----------


## BoB

ey das wär voll die kuhle aktion mann ich schwör dir! 
bräuchte halt platz für ein bike + rucksack

----------


## o careca

Hallo 
An alle ich glaub es kaum aber habe entlich meine Gabel bekommen werde auch am sonntag in afriz sein hura ne net sesion hurrraa  

P.S. pagey kannst du mir bitte meien bremse mitnehmen wenn du sie nicht meher brauchst 

Danke Danke

----------


## Tom

He He aber schön nett sein zum Mitsu Bus er is sehr sensibel und verträgt keine lauten geräusche von Fremden !!

----------


## georg

> bräuchte halt platz für ein bike + rucksack


Und du bleibst z´Haus??

hihihihihihihihihihiiiiiii!!

----------


## pagey

@o careca : bremse nehm ich dir natürlich mit, konnte leider ned früher ;( sorry !gfrei mi scho !

----------


## Monstergap

I glaub i kum a, vielleicht schon am Samstag im laufe des Vormittages.

----------


## babi

schaut nach rangers familientreffen aus !

gscheid geil

----------


## BoB

gibts wen der mich mitnehmen könnte? beim tom is kein platz mehr

----------


## pagey

nizo fragen, jevgeny fragen

kA ob die platz haben aber fragen kostet nix

----------


## Martix

meines wissens fahren die net weg, aber vielleicht irr ich mich

----------


## jevgeny

doch ich fahr schon
aber mim eisbär

----------


## BoB

der eisbär muss mich mitnehmen, schuldet mir noch das fahrtgeld für fiss '99

----------


## jevgeny

soll dich da eisbär am lenker mitnehmen??der hat ja weder schein noch auto...

----------


## BoB

achso, der eisbär fährt mit dir.....waas i des, was der hat...

----------


## pagey

hm..schad das ka platzerl frei is..nizo fährt ned ? hat ja auch gschreiben er will !....naja egal....sonst fallt mir niemand ein ! was is mit christoph und phillip ? habn die ka zeit bzw. lust ?

----------


## jevgeny

hast du kein auto???

----------


## georg

Sein eigenes hat seit ?? kein Pickerl, beim andere Bus ist der Auspuff abgerissen, und ich brauch meinen Bus selber...

@BoB: Wie schauts aus mit dem Auspuff? Kannst net drüberbrutzeln???

----------


## jevgeny

auspuff?
braucht man ja nicht
bin auch halbes jahr ohne gefahren

----------


## BoB

der chrisi urlaubt.  

mim philip mitfahrn??? hoffentlich überleb ich des....  
hab grad ghört der hat auch keine zeit.

vielleicht meldet sich noch der ernesto...

----------


## pagey

ageh da brauchst wenigstens nur halb so lang

----------


## BoB

ich fahr nach maribor

----------


## StefanGT

naja nachdems rennen heuer im funpark stattfindet, is die strecke eigentlich recht einfach, hat aber an super flow und in fast jeder kurve einen anlieger, was ganz lustig macht in den engeren kurven...


i finds beschissn das des rennen auf der strecken stattfinden wird und überleg scho ob i deretwegen überhaupt runtergurk... die alte strecke war so geil... highspeed wurzlzeugs und vor allem des 1. waldstückl... *yamyam*
ausser dem letzten waldstück aber ned amoi im ansatz a herausforderung (schwierigkeit ca. wie freeride leogang)

----------


## Cannon

Du Tom du, i kum a hin!!!
Diesmal wirklich!

Greetz, Cannon

----------


## Martix

mogst dem tom net a kettenführung mitgeben??


verkaufst du dei boxxer no?

i brauchat a gabel

----------


## noox

Braucht irgendjemand Rangers-Gwand in Afritz? Jörg, Ingo, Hannes und ich kommen am Abend direkt von Saalbach rüber. Eventuell kommt die Niki auch. Vielleicht würde sie sogar fahren, wenn jemand ein Bike zum leihen hätte... 

Also wenn jemand was braucht. Bitte melden. Dann können wir morgen was mitnehmen.

----------


## Tom

Die Niki kann mit meinem event. fahren am Nachmittag .Werd sowiso net so oft fahren (bin ja scho alt) weil ich a bissal auch Fotografieren muß .

----------


## Eisbär

Der ernesto ist in freinkreich  
A ja genau das fahrgeld für fiss(99), genau weist noch was ich dir noch schulde?

----------


## BoB

ernesto is in frangraisch??   sack.

wegen geld: vergiß es, des war ja nur spass

----------


## Cannon

@Matrix

Kettenführung geb ich dem Tom mit, der Bumerang kommt am Dienstag vom schweissen, schick ich am Mittwoch weg.
Restliche Teile kriegt der Tom.

Boxxer geb ich nie mehr her, ausser sie wird hin!!!
Nachm Tuning geht sie besser als alles was ich bisher gefahren bin!

Hätte aber eine X- Vert Carbon, braucht neue Gleitbuchsen um 400 Euren........

@ Tom

Kannstauchnpaarbildervonmirmachenbidde? 

Kannst auch gleich die Kettenführung begutachten!

Cu, Cannon

----------


## Martix

juhuuu, ich glaubs net 

leiwand, jetzt hab ich dann a kettenführung und konn erst net fahren - es is zum verzweifeln 

wünsch euch viel spaß und lassts den eisbären keine orgen sachen mit meinem dämpfer machen

----------


## Eisbär

Danke für dämpfer martix  
krigst ihm wieder ohne kratzer.

----------

